# 03/25 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Jericho & Hardy meet face to face



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely lacking on paper. Where is Mox? Is he self-isolating because he might have a depressed immunity from his MRSA scares? 

Guevara vs Omega will be a great match and AAA Mega Title does add some sizzle and stakes to what would otherwise just be a throw-in match to continue the Elite vs Inner Circle issues until they can get Match Beyond booked - but that could be months. 

Cody vs Jimmy Havok? Why? Maybe they'll spell it out on a Road to... tomorrow. Something as simple as Cody wanting to get in the ring and have a match and he being the one who suggested to hire Havok way back on one of the very early Road to Double or Nothing vids and wants to see if that was the right decision because Havok hasn't showed much so far. Jimmy takes this either as a challenge to step up or an insult - or both. 

Jericho vs Matt Hardy promo war - not sure how it will look in an empty arena. 

With the Match Beyond postponed what happens to Nick Jackson's injury exclusion? He'd be healed by then so does Hardy still get his spot? Maybe Matt pushes Hangman out because he doesn't feel he can trust him - I think the tease between the two on BTE might be heading in that direction. 

In the end it might just be easier to include a 6th man on Jericho's side. Lance Archer would make sense given his burgeoning issues with Cody. Have it a mystery partner who doesn't come ringside during the match so Hangman is the last member not yet in the cage when it comes time for the 6th IC member to join. The tease would be that maybe it's Hangman - but then Archer's entrance hits and he comes out. 

I believe there is the Lucha Brothers vs Best Friends parking lot fight happening - likely taped offsite and prior. Is PAC stateside? If not it's terrible timing for the newly formed Death Triangle and PAC could be out of the country via travel restrictions for months.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Very much looking forward to Kenneth vs. Spanish God.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Absolutely lacking on paper. Where is Mox? Is he self-isolating because he might have a depressed immunity from his MRSA scares?
> 
> Guevara vs Omega will be a great match and AAA Mega Title does add some sizzle and stakes to what would otherwise just be a throw-in match to continue the Elite vs Inner Circle issues until they can get Match Beyond booked - but that could be months.
> 
> ...


Moxley was in Jacksonville for last week show. There's no way he flew in to only do 1 minute parking lot segment. I'm guessing he did more pretape stuff then that. Either more promos or maybe backstage brawl/beat down. So I don't think Moxley will actually be there live. But he will have a role on the show and possibly set up a future match with Hager.


Let's keep in mind that travel is a issue right now. Tony Khan not going to make guys fly from West Coast every week. So if you are asking yourself why they are doing Cody/Jimmy Havoc. Well it's because Jimmy Havoc lives in Florida. It was also announced that Cody will be joining announce team after his match with Jimmy Havoc tomorrow. So that tells me they won't have all the announcers on the show either. 


The interesting or difficult thing for AEW this week. They pretaped stuff thinking they were doing Match Beyond. So let's hope they can still use that pretaped stuff on this show. Also if they pretaped say Lucha Bros vs Best Friends parking lot match last week. That match might not have announcers calling that aren't on this week's show. So we will see if that match and Luchararus/Wardlow still air on this show. As for Pac, yeah he clearly won't be on tv for a while. I'm guessing they will film promos etc and send them in.


Right now with everything changing week to week. I think it would be in AEW best interest. To stop advertising matches a week out. I wouldn't be surprised if more then Match Beyond match ends up not on the show. Either way fans need to excuse the company for having more random matches etc. Since many of their long term planning has to be rewritten on the fly days before the show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I expect a Jericho/Hardy confrontation in 2020 to be wacky and insane. Kenny vs. Sammy should be fun. And Cody vs. Havoc is one to watch out for. I've seen some of Havoc's DARK matches lately, and he's been looking impressive.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I thought we were getting Wardlow vs Luchasaurus


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody is doing commentary this week with Schiavone as Ross and Excalibur can't make the show. Latter is probably locked down in Cali. Will be interesting to see how they handle the Cody vs Havoc match, assuming it still happens. 

(Also interesting that HHH did commentary duties for SDL recently. Cody, Cody, Cody...)


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

If Havoc comes out with a staple gun, I’m turning this shit off.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

ceeder said:


> If Havoc comes out with a staple gun, I’m turning this shit off.


I mean, he's wrestled on Dark a number of times now, and he's just been wrestling straight up matches, so I doubt we'll see anything the likes of stable guns here. However, he's been "feuding" with Luther, so we may see an appearance from the supposed Japanese Deathmatch "legend" from the early 90's on Wednesday, unfortunately.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody is doing commentary this week with Schiavone as Ross and Excalibur can't make the show. Latter is probably locked down in Cali. Will be interesting to see how they handle the Cody vs Havoc match, assuming it still happens.
> 
> (Also interesting that HHH did commentary duties for SDL recently. Cody, Cody, Cody...)


And people legitimately think he’s naturally over or “important”.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wardlow vs Luchasaurus was a weird match to book - Luchasauras hasn't been pinned yet AFAIK and Wardlow can't start 0-2. It was booked as a lumberjack match but Meltzer surmises that will have to change since having more than 10 people that close would be against Florida guidelines and TNT demands AEW abide by them. Wardlow, Lucha, ref, camera guy is four right there, so having six lumberjacks would be pointless. 

I could see it expanded to a 6-man with MJF and Spears joining Wardlow against Jurassic Express and Marko.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cody vs Havoc,...WHY


If they establish havoc as a friend of Jake or Archer then ok. But they haven’t yet.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> Cody vs Havoc,...WHY
> 
> 
> If they establish havoc as a friend of Jake or Archer then ok. But they haven’t yet.


Because he's available and lives in Florida and they haven't done the match yet. They had to throw out all long term booking out the window for now. When Cody is wrestling a match and announcing with Tony after. Well I think that tells you they arent going to have many people at this show tomorrow. 


At this point fans should just be happy they are getting a new show. Asking for logic or reasons for matches to be happening is unfair. When you consider everything that's going on and not wanting talent to fly and travel much. From the look of things. It seems like only wrestlers who live in the South are booked so far. 


Nobody who lives in East or West coast as of now. So it will probably just those guys live in the ring and mix in pretaped stuff from the talent that was there last week. 


Like Moxley for example who likely shot bunch more material last week. Considering I doubt they had him fly in last week just to do 1 minute pretaped promo in the parking lot.


----------



## theced (Feb 23, 2007)

From Cody's IG, i'm ready for tonight!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

^My brews will be ready


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It'll be weird not hearing Excalibur


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Apparently, Brodie Lee will also be having his in ring debut tonight.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Have to assume it would be against Daniels. Or a six man. But given Scorpio Sky wasn't part of the beat down last week, maybe have him stepping up vs Brodie with Daniels and Kaz still banged up sorta deal.

Another possibility could be Brodie vs Silver and Reynolds so he can just show out and squash them while having storyline behind the one sided match. 

The fact that his opponent wasn't announced makes be believe it could be the latter.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Because he's available and lives in Florida and they haven't done the match yet. They had to throw out all long term booking out the window for now. When Cody is wrestling a match and announcing with Tony after. Well I think that tells you they arent going to have many people at this show tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This really, be happy they ain't just churning out repeats, it's as good as it gets and is it really worth wasting good matches in empty arena.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully we still get Luchasauras vs Wardlow tonight. Was looking forward to that one. If not, not biggie, just glad I got something entertaining, sports-oriented and LIVE to watch tonight lol. Sucks not having any NBA Basketball.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sunny kiss and joey need to be an offical tag team, they are gold together


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Brodie better squash QT


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I had a feeling people like JR who are older and need to fly to Jacksonville would stop being able to make it.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Nothing can show your utter dominance like facing QT Marshal.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kenny on commentary seems like a poor decision.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Jon Moxley not able to travel?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

They’re really putting effort into this. I like it.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bit of a sloppy start, but understandable given they most likely have even less resources than last week and I'm not complaining one bit! Hoping for an Archer interruption


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Jimmy needs to be shown more and build up his story his character


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jimmy Havoc appearance good shit. Unfortunate no crowd this time


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The lack of audience this week is quite noticable. 

Seems dead


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Missed last week because of my sleep schedule being fucked up, but it's surreal to see the arena utterly empty.

Corona-chan's Superman push is definitely being taken seriously. :|



PavelGaborik said:


> Brodie better squash QT


It's Q.T., which means that it's pretty much a given to happen.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hopefully we still get Luchasauras vs Wardlow tonight. Was looking forward to that one. If not, not biggie, just glad I got something entertaining, sports-oriented and LIVE to watch tonight lol. Sucks not having any NBA Basketball.


Man no basketball is frustrating especially since we're close to playoffs


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess they can't have people out in the crowd this week?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The outside in the background is so cool looking. 

They really need a better hard camera angle for when they have a crowd. I think it should face the opposite side so it at least it shows part of the fan seating levels and the outside. Tapings before was opposite side showing some sqaure concrete showing the arena name.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well that's a good compromise I guess


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Kenny normally this awkward?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They can't have people in the crowd this week but I like how theyre still trying to get creative with it backstage


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Is Kenny normally this awkward?


Yes. Not smart to have him on commentary.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I guess they can't have people out in the crowd this week?


I believe the rule right now is no gatherings of 10 or more people


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

This is why they should have filmed several weeks of Dynamite last week instead of trying to get people to Jax live every week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> I believe the rule right now is no gatherings of 10 or more people


Last week they have more than 10 people, and the order was already in place before that show...something changed in the past week. All good though, they're doing their best


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Kenny on commentary makes me want to kill myself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Yes. Not smart to have him on commentary.


I knew he was very soft spoken, but he seems so unsure of what to say


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Last week they have more than 10 people, and the order was already in place before that show...something changed in the past week. All good though, they're doing their best


I imagine they might have got a little behind the scenes warning or something.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kenny Omega has the tone of a college physics professor


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They really need to get Brandi a character if she's going to be ever present on TV


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Crossrhodes has to be one of the ugliest sloppy finishers


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Last week they have more than 10 people, and the order was already in place before that show...something changed in the past week. All good though, they're doing their best


No that was put in effect on the 23rd on march


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jake Roberts promo!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kenny Omega has the tone of a college physics professor


Definitely one of the worst people they could have chosen.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Funny how good jake Roberts still is. Hes so bad ass. He needs to be in a group not just 1 guy.


Hes just so raw because well he is. This is whats missing from modern wrestlers. They cant seem to portray these characters. Actors do it every day, same principle


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What that doesn't add up, Jake was loudly announced to have been working with them when they were doing the women's battle royale thing. Maybe even sooner.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Crossrhodes has to be one of the ugliest sloppy finishers


Which is sad, considering Daniels' Last Rites always looked perfectly fluid yet impactful at the same time. :\


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I imagine they might have got a little behind the scenes warning or something.


Yeah most likely


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Crossrhodes has to be one of the ugliest sloppy finishers


I actually like the finisher when folk just take it normal. It's just for whatever reason in AEW folk want to take it as if it's a DDT and that does look like shit


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

How can anyone not like the way Jake Roberts shoots a promo? He would be a great coach for promo for this company.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I actually like the finisher when folk just take it normal. It's just for whatever reason in AEW folk want to take it as if it's a DDT and that does look like shit


Ya its rare to see it properly


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> No that was put in effect on the 23rd on march


That was being suggested and in effect before last week


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> No that was put in effect on the 23rd on march


Naw Trump def announced it before that, this was announced sometime on the 16th or 17th


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> That was being suggested and in effect before last week


It was suggested but yesterday it was put in as an executive order by the govenor of florida


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Naw Trump def announced it before that, this was announced sometime on the 16th or 17th


No you are wrong this is pertaining to florida directly and the executive order was issued yesterday


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

When cody says he doesn't agree eye to eye withBlanchard i wonder if thats true and not story line. Cus i mean well we hardly see him and spears.

Cus blanch is good


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I love Kenny to death but he shouldn't be doing commentary, like ever. lol.

Jake's promo was awesome. His delivery is so good.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Does this kip guy appeal to anyone? I dont see it. Just a nerd


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is why records suck. Showing Darby is a loser is silly. 

A young Sting that's a bad comparison. Clearly the new Jeff Hardy


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

It seems like they are doing more vignettes. They should keep doing that, as they are excellent.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

A young sting? He's more like a reckless young jeff hardy IMO.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Darby hits Penelope in the chest with his jacket. I’ve never wanted to be a jacket so much in my entire life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I love the Darby vignettes. Plus he has a new arm tat it looks like.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Cody is much better as an announcer than Omega. Good business decision to replace him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Penelope Ford is a baddie


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Does this kip guy appeal to anyone? I dont see it. Just a nerd


Just seems like the default create a wrestler.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Surfer Sting > Young Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Did they just say we are cutting to a break and just left a hot mic on?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Does this kip guy appeal to anyone? I dont see it. Just a nerd


He's a competent enhancement talent imo, that's really it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cody don't quit your day job lol you suck a commentary as well


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Please never have Kenny on commentary again. That was brutal.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Remembering Baby Doll. Great.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

This match was taped last week. Notice they won't show Cody/Tony at all announcing.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Commentary is a mess tonight, can't help thinking someone like Colt Cabana would have been better?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> Does this kip guy appeal to anyone? I dont see it. Just a nerd


He's just another guy on the roster, the only part of his act I care about is Penelope Ford


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ABH-22 said:


> Commentary is a mess tonight, can't help thinking someone like Colt Cabana would have been better?


Cody hasn't been too bad, Omega was terrible though


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody is terrible, Omega was abysmal. Why not just have Taz, JR whoever call it with Schiavone remotely?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> It was suggested but yesterday it was put in as an executive order by the govenor of florida


No you're off base on this man. https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...eaches-amid-coronavirus-spring-break-concerns

Read that and tell me if you think AEW was. Supposed. To have all those people together last week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Omg this is embarrassing, how do they not know when live again


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Penelope Ford vs. Corona-chan in a bra and panties match =


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Darby's suicide dives are the best in pro wrestling lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> This match was taped last week. Notice they won't show Cody/Tony at all announcing.


Really you got a spoilers link by chance?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Omg this is embarrassing, how do they not know when live again


Probably operating with an absolute skeleton production crew as well. 10 person rule hammered them. Should have just ended after last weeks show until they could tape again somewhat normally - whenever that is.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr know it all cody


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Really you got a spoilers link by chance?


The Hager match was also taped last week as well.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> The Hager match was also taped last week as well.


Was that not on dark last night?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> The Hager match was also taped last week as well.


That was shown on Dark though, unless they plan on showing it again tonight which I would hope isn't the case.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> The Hager match was also taped last week as well.


Welp I'm looking for spoilers for this... And he'll Mania while I'm at it lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Who's better, Penelope Ford or Manami Toyota?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

El Hammerstone said:


> That was shown on Dark though, unless they plan on showing it again tonight which I would hope isn't the case.


Gotcha. I didn't watch Dark last night but reading the spoilers I thought I missed see it happen. My bad.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chico Adams?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

My money is on Chico with the major upset. 😂😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah some of these were taped at different times. Brandi magically changed outfits.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jake Hagers theme music is thugged out lol, I love it


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I think something good come from jake but because he dresses like a golfer the rest of his character package doesnt fit


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Glad that Hager has switched to the Urinage version.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like Jake Hagar jobbed to a tanning booth.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody is terrible, Omega was abysmal. Why not just have Taz, JR whoever call it with Schiavone remotely?


I reckon Taz and Ross are staying home because of their underlying health issues making them more susceptible to Corona-chan.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> No you're off base on this man. https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...eaches-amid-coronavirus-spring-break-concerns
> 
> Read that and tell me if you think AEW was. Supposed. To have all those people together last week.


No I'm not off base last time I checked an arena isnt a beach read your own shit the executive order banning all social gatherings of 10 or more came yesterday


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Really you got a spoilers link by chance?







__





Exclusive: AEW Dark Matches And News From Wednesday's Dynamite Tapings







amp-wrestlinginc-com.cdn.ampproject.org






They taped 8 matches last week. Six of them aired last night on Dark. With Darby Allin vs Kip Sabian just airing now(you can even see Dasha Fuentes at ringside instead of Brandi if you look close). I'm guessing they will throw in Wardlow match on Dark for next week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hager being pushed like Lesnar and The Fiend out there with the no-sell


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Wouldn't have returned Mox like that. But I suppose they need some star power on the show and sets up a super cool little mini feud with Hager


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Jake Hagers theme music is thugged out lol, I love it


Thugged out theme ti a guy that dresses like a a yuppy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> No I'm not off base last time I checked an arena isnt a beach read your own shit the executive order banning all social gatherings of 10 or more came yesterday


So they closed bars and clubs (in the article), want people super seperated on a big ass beach. But you think they were like "yeah but in a arena go crazy"


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Having Hager in the main event of DON would be dumb. I'd prefer Jericho or MJF.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was taped lol Moxleys jacket was dark blue during the beatdown wasnt it?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The heavier guy in dark order is so good on the mic. We haven't seen his face right?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> So they closed bars and clubs (in the article), want people super seperated on a big ass beach. But you think they were like "yeah but in a arena go crazy"


Ok om going to make this super simple YOU ARE WRONG there was nothing said about anything other than beaches bars and restaurants until yesterday stop arguing you cant win you are wrong 2020 Executive Orders


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah I'm out on this - so flat. Cody is brutal. No energy to the show. See ya in the recaps.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Suit Brodie lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dark Order to implement beard requirement ASAP.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> Thugged out theme ti a guy that dresses like a a yuppy


He could definitely use some better ring gear, but he probably wants to keep something of an MMA feel to his character 



AEWMoxley said:


> Having Hager in the main event of DON would be dumb. I'd prefer Jericho or MJF.


Hager just got back up after the Paradign Shift like Brock gets up from a finisher. They may be going for MOX vs Hager just based off that lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Logical response to someone sneezing right now.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Not sure if that sneeze is a shot at COVI19 or Vince


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought the Dark Order is about being one? Um ok!?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Lance Archer a comedy character or a serious dark type character lol


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Fuck sake Brodie, let the guy eat his dinner.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Marshall with the generic balding aging jobber vibe.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

So is Brodie Lee trying to be that man in stamford ct?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Entire episode is jobber week




Hotdiggity11 said:


> Marshall with the generic balding aging jobber vibe.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> He could definitely use some better ring gear, but he probably wants to keep something of an MMA feel to his character
> 
> 
> 
> Hager just got back up after the Paradign Shift like Brock gets up from a finisher. They may be going for MOX vs Hager just based off that lol.


That's what it looks like. The way they're building Hager up, it doesn't look like his first loss will come on TV, so I doubt this is just a Dynamite feud. It will probably headline DON.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Gear looks much better


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm sorry guys but brodie lee aint going to move the needle for AEW. He doesn't have it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> Ok om going to make this super simple YOU ARE WRONG there was nothing said about anything other than beaches bars and restaurants until yesterday stop arguing you cant win you are wrong 2020 Executive Orders


So they taped this last week why didn't they keep the crowd if they were allow to have one?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Used to WWE commentary so I'm not used to just constantly comparing someone to wrestlers not in the company. It's both nice and weird.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> That's what it looks like. The way they're building Hager up, it doesn't look like his first loss will come on TV, so I doubt this is just a Dynamite feud. It will probably headline DON.


They are building Moxley/Hager for big tv title match. Moxley will win then they will probably go back to Moxley/Jericho for Double Or Nothing. Hager feud is to kill time and keep Jericho/Moxley apart for a while.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Brodie looks like a million bucks


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> I'm sorry guys but brodie lee aint going to move the needle for AEW. He doesn't have it


He doesn't need to move the needle, he's simply a good talent to have around. If the Revival are eventually signed, they won't move the needle either, but they'll still be nice talents to bolster the tag division.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> I'm sorry guys but brodie lee aint going to move the needle for AEW. He doesn't have it


Moving the needle is not his purpose nor why he was signed, they just saw an underutilized big man talent who they wanted part of their active roster

Every signing can't be a Moxley level signing


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm loving this Exalted One character LOL. I wonder if he will treat Uno and Grayson like this too? Obviously they rank higher


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

First time I have seen NXT trending higher than AEW on twitter.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The only good thing about the virus is it is likely preventing more 3 on 3 matches.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> They are building Moxley/Hager for big tv title match. Moxley will win then they will probably go back to Moxley/Jericho for Double Or Nothing. Hager feud is to kill time and keep Jericho/Moxley apart for a while.


A big TV title match is definitely the way to go with Hager. Kind of like Jericho vs Scorpio Sky. DON should be Mox vs MJF. Jericho vs Mox 2 doesn't need to happen again honestly.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wonder how many more shots Brodie has for Vince. Had the old man dig last week and the upset about sneezing bit today.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sammy's instrumental is hard


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> A big TV title match is definitely the way to go with Hager. Kind of like Jericho vs Scorpio Sky. DON should be Mox vs MJF. Jericho vs Mox 2 doesn't need to happen again honestly.


Yeah they are pushing Hager/Moxley to quick if it was going to happen at Double or Nothing. Considering ppv is about two months away. I thought they might do Moxley/MJF. But they haven't been teasing stuff with Moxley/MJF or pushing MJF as possible next number 1 contender. While theres a story already in place for Moxley/Jericho in place to go back to their feud. Especially since Moxley still feuding with Inner Circle by feuding with Hager.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh look its Kenny 2 Belts


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I actually got a pretty good chuckle at the caricature pics used as audience stand-ins.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Moving the needle is not his purpose nor why he was signed, they just saw an underutilized big man talent who they wanted part of their active roster
> 
> Every signing can't be a Moxley level signing


i think people need to stop this notion, because they want to see another monday night war.



RapShepard said:


> Wonder how many more shots Brodie has for Vince. Had the old man dig last week and the upset about sneezing bit today.


probably next week we will see him not liking the one someone talks in the Dark Order.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

So tonight proves that Omega isn't at all charismatic, right? Also I just worked out why I can't take him seriously as an athlete. His posture is terrible. He has obviously spent too many years hunched over playing video games.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Having big men just to have big men is beyond stupid. Its worst than people bitching about not having big men. Now they have big men and none of them are going to push the needle. Wasnt that the point of people wanting big men? To make something worthy out of it. Well here's your big men and no one cares about them. I said it before but theres very few good big men in the business right now


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Sammy is the best pro wrestler in this match. That doesn't happen to him often.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Hahahahaha


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I love Brandi's face during that. lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> So tonight proves that Omega isn't at all charismatic, right? Also I just worked out why I can't take him seriously as an athlete. His posture is terrible. He has obviously spent too many years hunched over playing video games.


He is bottom tier on the mic, that is for sure. He never needs to be anywhere close to the commentary table ever again.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Sammy is quickly becoming one of my favourite characters on Dynamite, he's great


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So when is Cody gonna beat the dog piss out of Sammy for the constant disrespect towards his wife?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PhilThePain said:


> Not sure if that sneeze is a shot at COVI19 or Vince


It's AEW, they can't help themselves so of course it was a shot at Vince. Meltzer will come out with his sources saying people aren't allowed to eat in WWE until Vince has finished his meal any day now.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Very small crew tonight. Looks like they only had Omega, Cody, Sabian, Austin Gunn, Shawn Spears, QT Marshall, Brodie Lee, Hager, Moxley, Sammy Guevara,Jericho and Matt Hardy. With a few jobbers. I'm guessing we will probably get Spears/Jobber vs Gunn Club and Kip Sabian vs Jobber on Dark. Along with Wardlow match they taped last week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

As much as i support AEW why does everyone have to play themselves. I cant stand it. Play yoir character and dint make your charcter your nerdy self. 

You think hulk hogan walked around talking and acting like the way he did on tv.

I mean i get it a lot of people just used to be naturally more hard than how easy we got it now but its no excuse when you have compelling acting characters in movies and shows.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> Having big men just to have big men is beyond stupid. Its worst than people bitching about not having big men. Now they have big men and none of them are going to push the needle. Wasnt that the point of people wanting big men? To make something worthy out of it. Well here's your big men and no one cares about them. I said it before but theres very few good big men in the business right now


The purpose and the point of having big men is so you don't have a roster full of cruiserweights and mid-weights. There needs to be contrast and a variety of types of wrestlers or you just get the same match over and over. Then people will come out the woodworks complaining about vanilla midgets and too many flips.

And who is gonna move the needle in free agency right now? Who do you think they should sign? Matt Hardy and Lance Archer were at the top of free agency and WWE hoarded everyone else including all of the worthy female talent. There is Okada but he will never leave Japan.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> As much as i support AEW why does everyone have to play themselves. I cant stand it. Play yoir character and dint make your charcter your nerdy self.
> 
> *You think hulk hogan walked around talking and acting like the way he did on tv.*
> 
> I mean i get it a lot of people just used to be naturally more hard than how easy we got it now but its no excuse when you have compelling acting characters in movies and shows.


He absolutely did though because Kayfabe was a thing. These guys don't have characters so they just act like themselves.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Very small crew tonight. Looks like they only had Omega, Cody, Sabian, Austin Gunn, Shawn Spears, QT Marshall, Brodie Lee, Hager, Moxley, Sammy Guevara,Jericho and Matt Hardy. With a few jobbers. I'm guessing we will probably get Spears/Jobber vs Gunn Club and Kip Sabian vs Jobber on Dark. Along with Wardlow match they taped last week.


The Moxley/Hager thing had to be taped.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> As much as i support AEW why does everyone have to play themselves. I cant stand it. Play yoir character and dint make your charcter your nerdy self.
> 
> You think hulk hogan walked around talking and acting like the way he did on tv.
> 
> I mean i get it a lot of people just used to be naturally more hard than how easy we got it now but its no excuse when you have compelling acting characters in movies and shows.


I think it depends on the person. We all know Flair was pretty much the same with the cameras off. Some of the best characters are just louder versions of the actual people. I agree geeky characters generally are not going to work though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Having big men just to have big men is beyond stupid. Its worst than people bitching about not having big men. Now they have big men and none of them are going to push the needle. Wasnt that the point of people wanting big men? To make something worthy out of it. Well here's your big men and no one cares about them. I said it before but theres very few good big men in the business right now


Well I want them for match variety. Moving the needle is damn near impossible because wrestling isn't something the mainstream is interested in. Though I get the argument for some if they're not impressed with these signings


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A reach around sounds like a bad name for a wrestling hold.


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> So tonight proves that Omega isn't at all charismatic, right? Also I just worked out why I can't take him seriously as an athlete. His posture is terrible. He has obviously spent too many years hunched over playing video games.


Wth are you talking about, nothing's wrong with his back


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> I think it depends on the person. We all know Flair was pretty much the same with the cameras off. Some of the best characters are just louder versions of the actual people. I agree geeky characters generally are not going to work though.


As sick as it is I think the fact that the wrestling business is less full womanizing, drug using, ex-athletes looking for attention is part of why charisma and standout folk is hard to come by. I imagine it's no coincidence all of the biggest names sort of fell in to wrestling after other dreams they had didn't come to pass.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I said some funny shit tonight but quote of the night goes to the guy complaining about kennys posture


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

d_s_ said:


> Wth are you talking about, nothing's wrong with his back


His chin is constantly aimed toward his chest instead of upright. Maybe it's from years of tucking his chin when taking bumps but it doesn't affect anyone else like him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> As sick as it is I think the fact that the wrestling business is less full womanizing, drug using, ex-athletes looking for attention is part of why charisma and standout folk is hard to come by. I imagine it's no coincidence all of the biggest names sort of fell in to wrestling after other dreams they had didn't come to pass.


Yet all of those things you described still thrives in movies. Wrestling business separated itself more from that aspect what it used to be. Because its to connected to the person and the fan. Which is a mistake because we used to wanna approach the charcter not the personal life of a wrestler. 


So wrestling has joined the small list of businesses that bow down to the sjw. Thank god movies didnt get affected and still thrive in evil hell lol


This is a weird perspective i know but it has a lot of truth


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> The Moxley/Hager thing had to be taped.


If it was taped. It was taped today. Hager didn't have the spray tan last night on his match on AEW Dark. Also Brandi was out at ringside wearing same cloths as she was all night.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Schiavone just called two spots that didn't happen 😧


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> I said some funny shit tonight but quote of the night goes to the guy complaining about kennys posture


Just spent months wondering why everything he does athletically looks somewhat awkward and I cracked the code. Not trying to be funny. Look at his shoulders and neck and how forward they lean compared to normal people. Jericho and Kofi cop it for their chests all the time. Kenny's chin being attached to his chest is just odd


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Evidently Sammy didn't get the memo that fucking with Kenny's head doesn't really do much of anything, courtesy of his run in Japan.

Unsurprisingly great match and Sammy continues to show a lot of upside.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Yet all of those things you described still thrives in movies. Wrestling business separated itself more from that aspect what it used to be. Because its to connected to the person and the fan. Which is a mistake because we used to wanna approach the charcter not the personal life of a wrestler.
> 
> 
> *So wrestling has joined the small list of businesses that bow down to the sjw. Thank god movies didnt get affected and still thrive in evil hell lol*
> ...


Agreed, but there are plenty of movies and tv shows that submit to that narrative as well (Ghostbusters 2016, recent Dr. Who, Birds of Prey, Black Christmas, etc.).


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good match from Omega and Guevara


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no, Kenny back on commentary.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jericho looks great for a 50 year old. Still looks like a star


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit, that cameraman D'Espinza deserves a raise for not only braving Corona-chan's onslaught, but also being doing a superb job of singing Jericho's theme.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

My favourite wrestler ever is currently in the ring cutting a promo to a fucking drone. He sold rollups from Marko Stunt. What the fuck is this company doing..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That was a bit silly.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Jericho looks great for a 50 year old. Still looks like a star


Looks better than other times recently. Face doesn’t look as bloated.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Haha cheesy. Jericho's hair ruined the effect


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Matt Hardy teleported right? I need to convince myself that I really saw that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho trying to negotiate with and then berating a drone is unironically one of the best promos I've seen in the last 5 years, full stop.

And a mighty, majestic machine like Vanguard has no need for DA BUBBLEH, Insta THOTs and cheap cigars. >:3


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

"Truly a hole of the ass" line of the night right there


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Living in the shadow of bad booking. Lmfao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bringing up bad booking eh lol. I think this should've been shot as Jericho going to see Hardy at his compound.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

This conversation is hilarious


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well this is awful.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Matt Hardy does a good impression of someone on a lot of LSD.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

So Next Week we will probably get Matt Hardy Vs Sammy right?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well...that show happened.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Tony with that "we're out of time" at the end. Nostalgia!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I loved all of that, the whole segment flowed great


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eh, I'm not really here for having Broken Matt Hardy in AEW. He makes things, within his gimmick, feel bush league.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

such a shame this is not in front of fans,They would be losing it. Also Matts AEW theme is so good. Reminds me of the TNAa one and much better than wwe version


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Iffy in parts and very limited, but good quality matches and I enjoyed the Hardy/Jericho stuff a lot actually. No matter how stupid the segment may have been, Hardy's character needed to be explained and now it is so hopefully he can start to pick up some momentum with it. Good show for what it was.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ending felt rushed.

Broken Matt is....something lol

Sammy is a star in the making.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I dunno Matt Hardy feels a bit out of place in AEW IMO.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, that final segment was...certainly a thing that happened, I think.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I dunno Matt Hardy feels a bit out of place in AEW IMO.


Wait until the crowd is there - it won't.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

First episode I've missed.

Did Wardlow vs Luchasaurus not go ahead?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Matt Hardy's crowd reactions would be CRAZY if this were a normal show


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242993293224534017


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> First episode I've missed.
> 
> Did Wardlow vs Luchasaurus not go ahead?


No they cut it, very small crew tonight...half the show was taped beforehand, everyone wasn't there not even JR


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah I'm out on this - so flat. Cody is brutal. No energy to the show. See ya in the recaps.


Facts I gave up 10 minutes in


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fun show

Kenny v Sammy was great


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Really enjoyed that. Don't think it needed the pyrotechnics bit at the end, but on second thoughts it was the icing on the cake.

Sammy vs Kenny was excellent. I swear a lot of these guys put out more logical performances when they're not flipping for the audience reaction. Sammy showed tons of character and Brandi sold the drawing bit to pefection.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Matt Hardy's crowd reactions would be CRAZY if this were a normal show


Matt Hardy absolutely sucks just stop it


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

it


Geeee said:


> I dunno Matt Hardy feels a bit out of place in AEW IMO.


Its because his character needs fans around him. Chris is a very special talent that dont need anything but himself and a camera


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MoxAsylum said:


> Matt Hardy absolutely sucks just stop it


Hes not wrong about the chants,Reality is in AEW its going to be loud. Not everyone will like him but hes going to be over just like he was everywhere he went that is not trash wwe


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> Matt Hardy absolutely sucks just stop it


Thats your POV brotha, the masses love the Broken gimmick, they loved it on the indies and they loved it in WWE for the short time they allowed him the freedom to do it, theres no reason why the AEW fans wouldn't love it too


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I saw the last few minutes of Omega and Guevara..that no selling stuff looks wayyyyy goofier when there's no crowd to ohhh and ahhh at it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242993293224534017


Oh my God that is so stupid it’s amazing, lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I try to stay optimistic but Tony didn’t know the names of any moves and at one point said “Don’t forget still to come the AAA Mega Championship will be decided between *Jericho* and Sammy Guevara plus Chris Jericho will confront Matt Hardy.” That was bad but at least Darby won and the entire final segment was golden from Jericho talking to Vanguard 1 and Matt Hardy with his Broken Brilliance! ETA: Cody was good on commentary with the old school references and it’s always good to see Mox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Matt Hardy is garbage and will ruin AEW. Teleporting and controlling pyro - in 2020? And Jericho, Cody and Schiavone had to sell it? 

Arguing with Vanguard-1 was a good bit, but Hardy should have stayed up in the balcony. 

That was beyond stupid. I'm questioning my continued fandom levels of silliness. 

ANything done in-ring was lacking this week, Cody and Omega were dreadful on commentary. Filmed promos were solid though with segment of the night going to the Jake promo.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The teleportation shit makes me fear for AEW’s future. That’s stupid as fuck, and it makes me look at Jericho with a lot less shine.

Total burial of everyone forced to play to that stupid shit.

Thank God for Sammy Guevara and Omega’s match. This was a shit show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Yep. They agreed to Matt Hardy;s "creative mind" and that's what you get. Garbage shit that would be rightly lambasted if WWE or NXT tried that shit. Should have left him in WWE or let him go do this shit in Impact. 

I can't believe Tony Khan allowed this super powers garbage. So much for having a sports feel plan. 

HIstory will show AEW began to die the day they hired Matt Hardy. It's one thing to do this crap on youtube vids where you can say "sure, camera trickery because he edits it himsef" but to pull this on live television and force Jericho, Cody, Schiavone and Omega to sell it - it's a damn tragedy.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Enjoyed the show overall.

Kenny vs Sammy was awesome. Sammy is going to be a star.

The Matt Hardy thing was a little cringeworthy. Mostly, I think it went too long.

Brodie Lee looked great. But man, he’s ugly.

Darby vs Sabien was really good.

I was disappointed there was no women’s match.

Brandi was again really good as the ring announcer.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Yep. They agreed to Matt Hardy;s "creative mind" and that's what you get. Garbage shit that would be rightly lambasted if WWE or NXT tried that shit. Should have left him in WWE or let him go do this shit in Impact.
> 
> I can't believe Tony Khan allowed this super powers garbage. So much for having a sports feel plan.
> 
> HIstory will show AEW began to die the day they hired Matt Hardy. It's one thing to do this crap on youtube vids where you can say "sure, camera trickery because he edits it himsef" but to pull this on live television and force Jericho, Cody, Schiavone and Omega to sell it - it's a damn tragedy.


Yeah, there definitely needs to be something of a filter on this stuff. I think the character and lore behind it is extremely creative and I love aspects like the drone, but the teleporting was something I was not at all prepared for (in the worst way), and I had to legitimately sit there in complete silence for a while afterward. The idea of an unhinged lunatic believing that he is playing host to a demonic entity is honestly fine with me, as some of my favorite characters have historically been the insane type, but if we're going to play it off like he really does have superpowers, then my fucking God...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I said it before but matt hardy's character is nothing with out an audience. Jericho doesnt need anyrhing but a camera.

Half the aew show could be taped footage of Jericho at home alone and people would tune in. Matt he needs the reactions from the surroundings


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

The sooner that we are back to a live crowd, the better. The roster is down to the bare bones at the minute.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

matt hardy teleporting is AEW officially jumping the shark.
very dissapointed in both brodie lee and hardy... I thought they might give AEW a boost but neither fits well.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Some people take this stuff too seriously. We have a dinosaur, an alien, but a camera trick that lasted 3 seconds is where we draw the line?


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Twitter was weird tonight. I saw NXT trending with 15k and AEWDynamite nowhere to be seen. Then find out Dynamite was trending worldwide with about 30k. 🤔


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AEW_19 said:


> Twitter was weird tonight. I saw NXT trending with 15k and AEWDynamite nowhere to be seen. Then find out Dynamite was trending worldwide with about 30k. 🤔


All anyone on social media cares about is covid, so probably other topics swing fast?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

That was just bad. Who is letting matt run wild with his shit. No wonder Vince said no to all his ideas. You have a core group of great talent being wasted with dog shit.

And Cody completely exposed himself tonight. ZERO Charisma or Personality. What a boring ass drone cant even fake excitement for his own shit show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> And Cody completely exposed himself tonight. ZERO Charisma or Personality. What a boring ass drone cant even fake excitement for his own shit show.


How does Cody Rhodes have "no charisma" when he consistently comes out to the loudest positive crowd reactions every week on Dynamite (before they started hosting empty arenas)? :mj4:

The crowds usually go wild for Cody whenever he makes his weekly entrances


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Matt Hardy is garbage and will ruin AEW. Teleporting and controlling pyro - in 2020? And Jericho, Cody and Schiavone had to sell it?
> 
> Arguing with Vanguard-1 was a good bit, but Hardy should have stayed up in the balcony.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Glad you have common sense. This is turning into TNA 2.0


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> That was just bad. Who is letting matt run wild with his shit. No wonder Vince said no to all his ideas. You have a core group of great talent being wasted with dog shit.


Right. Needs more pancakes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> How does Cody Rhodes have "no charisma" when he consistently comes out to the loudest positive crowd reactions every week on Dynamite (before they started hosting empty arenas)? :mj4:
> 
> The crowds usually go wild for Cody whenever he makes his weekly entrances


I can forgive him for being bad at commentary. Mick Foley and Macho Man are two great talkers that come to mind that were bad at commentary. One thing that bothered me though was how Sammy Guevara was taking shots at Brandi and Cody didn't react.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I don't think they expected people to believe Matt was teleporting lol. It was simply a intro to a into to a pre planned segment. Likewise, the he pyrotechnics control was just Matt's backstage power in play.

In short it doesn't feel like they booking crazy ot supernatural stuff as real like bookers have in the past. For example, Robocop or Brothers of Destruction or Papa Shango or The Fiend


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> How does Cody Rhodes have "no charisma" when he consistently comes out to the loudest positive crowd reactions every week on Dynamite (before they started hosting empty arenas)? :mj4:
> 
> The crowds usually go wild for Cody whenever he makes his weekly entrances


AEW fans cheer for anything just like the old impact zone. Did you even watch and listen to him talk all night?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Matt Hardy teleporting is not a big deal. In WWE we still have Undertaker doing dead man lightning shit and The Fiend being supernatural as all hell. This ridiculous stuff has and will always have a place in wrestling.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

They are in an empty building and were playing around. I don't see the harm in what Matt Hardy did. Not like he will be able to "teleport around" when the crowd is there live. This is the same stuff that people went crazy for when he did it in TNA/Impact.

Cody was okay on commentary. I do enjoy hearing how much knowledge that he has in wrestling moves and everything. Kenny wasn't as good.

The only thing that i'm scratching my head on is showing the drama between Cabana and Sabian, then having Kip Sabian lose to Darby Allin. Granted, Allin had to lock him in to a unique pin to barely get the 3 count but still.

It was a good 2 hours to watch for me.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

The teleportation shit was bad. Really bad. But hopefully Tony will put a stop to some of that and once we’re back to fans being in the arena I’m sure we won’t see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

First off. I know there is probably lots of people out there that were into tonights Dynamite and thats fine. I really found almost everything too try hard, ott, tacky and forced tonight to embarrassing levels.

A few thoughts from tonight:

Couple of good matches with Allin/Sabian, Guevara/Omega.
Man what a disspointment with Matt Hardy and some of the worst work from Jericho, maybe ever? regarding the magic entrance, you can say thats why Vince wouldn't let him do that in WWE, but if he had done it in WWE it would have been edited properly at least. The whole segment was garbage. I did like schavione in shock like he had never seen pyros at the end, "What is that, how is he doing that?" Too bad.
In general some camera, mic work is just poor. Its definitely like being thrown back to late 90's WCW/WWE though which I know will appeal to people.
Brodie Lee also sure looks like he is going to vindicate his release and Vince seeing it years ago. Surely he is better than this. FFS enough with the ripping WWE. Concentrate on your own product and have some class. Just seems like a wrong fit so far. I hope they change directions and give him something better to work with.
Love Jake Roberts and how he has been used so far. Exactly where he should be used and has been sorely missed in the business. Should have been doing this years ago.
Cody disappearing down the tunnel for an extreme run up, only to hesitate and slow down to 0mph was also hilarious.
I don't see how this is different than what I have seen of Impact over the past few years. The acting and production feels so tacky (good vignettes aside). The lack of crowd has certainly hurt segments the past couple of weeks but has maybe cut down the OTT spot fests.
I also find it hard to take things seriously when the Elite do everything including commentary. It's hard to run things and be top guys or even spotlight workers. They are learning on the job though and for that they are doing a great job. It will surely only get better with time and picking up more workers from WWE etc.. that bring more experience.
I don't get the Colt Cabana thing. I feel Eugene could come out and people would go wild. Sure there is cult following but they have some real talent on the roster already they should be building not bringing in cheap pops.
Having watched both now NXT was infinitely better tonight in almost every facet.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> How does Cody Rhodes have "no charisma" when he consistently comes out to the loudest positive crowd reactions every week on Dynamite (before they started hosting empty arenas)? :mj4:
> 
> The crowds usually go wild for Cody whenever he makes his weekly entrances


Yeah, he's a good promo, but he's not a good commentator. Also I think saying Darby reminds him of Sting might be the worst call I've heard all year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think the Matt teleportation thing was just to add to the 'no audience' part of the show. I mean overall it was semi cringe, but I thought it was also kind of hilarious and then at the end Jericho seeing Hardy at the bottom was funny


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Basically Matt Hardy has magic powers now.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> His chin is constantly aimed toward his chest instead of upright. Maybe it's from years of tucking his chin when taking bumps but it doesn't affect anyone else like him.


Always assumed its from his many years in Japan using squatting toilets


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fun show
> 
> Kenny v Sammy was great


Great? Kenny didn't do a damn thing the whole match, except for a cross body. Bored the hell out of me


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The thing that stands out for me on this Dynamite is, that Darby without the crowd is really a vanilla midget doing flips. Sorry to say that, but damn better not show him without the crowd reactions, because it makes him smaller than he should be.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Felt like a WWE show, mostly flat and heatless. Sammy was the bright spot, what a talent.

I like Hager, but i'm not too sure about Mox / Hager. Oh well, the match should be fun.

This empty-arena shows desperately need MJF. On commentary, ringside, I dunno. But they need to have him out there.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Sammy has quickly turned into one of the most entertaining guys in AEW.

Didn’t think I’d be saying that when they first started.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Yeah, he's a good promo, but he's not a good commentator. Also I think saying Darby reminds him of Sting might be the worst call I've heard all year.


Lots of people are making that comparison. You don't have to like it, but that's out there.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Hager needs to work his cardio


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Can't stand that idiotic portion of internet fans that dislike _anything _that isn't realistic. We're forever told that _unrealistic _gimmicks of the past wouldn't work in this _reality _era, as though we've somehow evolved to only enjoy something that is rooted in absolute verifiable fact. But you know full well that a 3000 year old entity that resides in a vessel, that can teleport, would most definitely work in this day and age. People would eat it up. No one in their right mind would watch wrestling and refuse their cooperation on the basis that it's just _too _fantastical. Wrestling, like entertainment, in general is _improved _by incorporating elements based in fantasy. That's why Barry S02e05 is the highest rated episode, because it's the least plausible and most absurd. People _love _absurdity. There's always a minority that will flap their gums and demand hyper realism because it's "2020", completely ignoring that the entire landscape of entertainment consumption in "2020" reflects an _increasing _interest in the fantasy and supernatural, based on viewing figures of shows on Netflix, Prime and HBO, to name a few.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really dug Brodie Lee's promo and match. I'm surprised so many people are down on it.

Personally, I thought the way he humiliated the Dark Order jobbers was hilarious.

Is it solely because he took a shot at Vince?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hopefully we still get Luchasauras vs Wardlow tonight. Was looking forward to that one. If not, not biggie, just glad I got something entertaining, sports-oriented and LIVE to watch tonight lol. Sucks not having any NBA Basketball.


Yes, this part sucks!!! Luka and Porzingis just started to both play well at the same time. Can’t wait for next season!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HBK STYLES OMEGA said:


> Great? Kenny didn't do a damn thing the whole match, except for a cross body. Bored the hell out of me


fun show*

* t&c applies

t&c‘s for my posts:
Opinions are framed in a way that pertains to my point of view. Ie> For me


please notarise and sign below


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Alright_Mate said:


> Sammy has quickly turned into one of the most entertaining guys in AEW.
> 
> Didn’t think I’d be saying that when they first started.


he is going to the tippy top of the wrestling world.

him, darby, hangman, mjf and jungle boy

all stars in making


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, I think that all the backstage bits were recorded last week. Was all last week's crew


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Lots of people are making that comparison. You don't have to like it, but that's out there.


Nobody was making the comparison before Cody said it. It was always Jeff Hardy comparisons. And he has a long way to go before those comparisons mean anything because he's not even close to either of them. Plus he's a cunt


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I enjoyed the last night show. I was into both Allin/Sabian and Omega/Guevara.

I agree with the sentiments that Omega shouldn't be doing commentary. Cody was at least OK on the mic. As an aside, why does Brandi Rhodes dress like a teenager all the time now?

Brodie Lee's outfit was a million times better than the dime-store purple Diesel outfit he was wearing last week. Looked pretty strong in the ring, too. I thought the segment where he kicked out Silver and Reynolds was hilarious, but got over his personality at the same time. 

Yes, Matt Hardy's teleportation bit was stupid, but I liked the rest of the segment. Leave the supernatural stuff out and you still have a good character and good feud that fits into 2020 wrestling. 

Last comment: Why have there been basically no women's matches on these shows? Are some of them over in Japan working Stardom or something at the moment?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I really dug Brodie Lee's promo and match. I'm surprised so many people are down on it.
> 
> Personally, I thought the way he humiliated the Dark Order jobbers was hilarious.
> 
> Is it solely because he took a shot at Vince?


I really like the filming style, the content of the promo. I will say I was let down from Brodie's performance. I can't put my finger on it, but it wasn't what I was expecting or wanted. I think I wanted more personal mannerism from Brodie, a bit more hokey. I didn't want another cult leader with a group of blind followers. I think my interpretation of the Dark Order were people who had given up all hope and joined the cult, all loving together and feeling belonged. The promo undercut that by having a strict, harassing leader. 

Ok. I guess I could put my finger on it. I was expecting more of a John Seed from Far Cry 5. Open, accepting, forgiving cult leader. But, if you test him, he lashes out. So, I felt the content was correct, but not placed well. We never saw the compassionate, manipulative leader. Only his harsh side.

I didn't know the Vince shots and had no opinion on it. Don't think they were intentional.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he is going to the tippy top of the wrestling world.
> 
> him, darby, hangman, mjf and jungle boy
> 
> all stars in making


no going to the tippy top of the wrestling world.
They are not stars except mjf 
Not all stars in making


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

I thought Matt Hardy's "delete" drones, crazy mystical prophet mumbo jumbo was fun... early on back when it first came out on Impact / TNA. Moving to new brand doesn't make an old gimmick fresh. I was already exhausted two promotions ago. On the good side, Matt looks like he's slimmed down again. He was needing to delete a few LBs in the WWE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This show was no where near as good as last week's...but you know these Empty Arena shows are tough, so its hard for me to criticize AEW or WWE too much. 

The best parts of last night's show were 1) Chris Jericho trash talking Vanguard 1, 2) Jake Roberts promo, 3) Sammy Guevara just being Sammy Guevara.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Darby is so awesome. And AEW has such a stacked mid-card. Sammy, Darby, MJF, Cody, Kip, Jungle Boy, Joey Janela, Jimmy Havoc, etc. They need a title to tear it up over soon.

The Brodie Lee match did it's job well enough.

The Jericho/Hardy segment was hilarious.

Kenny vs. Sammy was awesome.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

MontyCora said:


> Lots of people are making that comparison. You don't have to like it, but that's out there.


I know it's out their but it seems so odd when the obvious comparison to me is fellow crazy high flyer Jeff Hardy.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Asuka842 said:


> Darby is so awesome. And AEW has such a stacked mid-card. Sammy, Darby, MJF, Cody, *Kip, Jungle Boy, Joey Janela, Jimmy Havoc, *etc. They need a title to tear it up over soon.
> 
> The Brodie Lee match did it's job well enough.
> 
> ...


Hardly a stacked midcard; I'll give you the first four, but Kip is an enhancement talent, Jimmy Havoc is feuding with Luther on Dark, and Janela is completely useless in every conceivable way. Jungle Boy has potential, but aside from that one match with Jericho months back, he's been tagging with Marko Stunt in 6 man comedy matches most of the time.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Passing Triangles said:


> Can't stand that idiotic portion of internet fans that dislike _anything _that isn't realistic. We're forever told that _unrealistic _gimmicks of the past wouldn't work in this _reality _era, as though we've somehow evolved to only enjoy something that is rooted in absolute verifiable fact. But you know full well that a 3000 year old entity that resides in a vessel, that can teleport, would most definitely work in this day and age. People would eat it up. No one in their right mind would watch wrestling and refuse their cooperation on the basis that it's just _too _fantastical. Wrestling, like entertainment, in general is _improved _by incorporating elements based in fantasy. That's why Barry S02e05 is the highest rated episode, because it's the least plausible and most absurd. People _love _absurdity. There's always a minority that will flap their gums and demand hyper realism because it's "2020", completely ignoring that the entire landscape of entertainment consumption in "2020" reflects an _increasing _interest in the fantasy and supernatural, based on viewing figures of shows on Netflix, Prime and HBO, to name a few.


I wouldn’t mind SOME level of supernatural work at play. If he does the Sting style teleportation where it is clear he is using multiple people.

It is beyond fucking stupid to have him literally teleport more than even David Copperfield, who at least uses a curtain to hide the mystery of if he’s literally teleporting or doing a “trick”. To then make Schiavonne, Cody, Omega, and the rest of us at home try and play along with him literally disappearing and reappearing is fucking stupid to the levels of early 1990s “sports entertainment”.

It may get over with the fans and create more widespread appeal, but I have always hated sports entertainment. I like wrestling. Keep the silly shit to a minimum. Or leave the “how” of the silly shit open to interpretation, such as Hardy being “broken” and only thinking this stuff.

I legitimately felt bad watching Jericho ask Hardy how he done that.



Geeee said:


> I really dug Brodie Lee's promo and match. I'm surprised so many people are down on it.
> 
> Personally, I thought the way he humiliated the Dark Order jobbers was hilarious.
> 
> Is it solely because he took a shot at Vince?


I didn’t knlw the Vince “sneeze” thing, so I loved the segment. I can see how knowing it is a shot at Vince would annoy some, but other than that, I think it was really well done.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Show was good all things considered. Jericho/Hardy was surreal. Even my wife who doensn't get into watching it much was laughing her ass off at it. 

No MJF in the crowd lowered this but it's not their fault. Sammy is becoming more and more entertaining each week and had a great performance vs Kenny. Jake is still a master at talking. Darby/Sabian match was good and what can you say about Ford. Brodie needs to keep wrecking ppl and I hope he sheds those 2 dorks and I nearly pissed my pants laughing at him flipping out over the sneezing. Cody was fine on commentary but Kenny was as expected awkward.

As far as twitter trends I was on about 12:30 AM EST and AEWDynamite was #2 and Jericho was #15 and NXT was not listed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I really dug Brodie Lee's promo and match. I'm surprised so many people are down on it.
> 
> Personally, I thought the way he humiliated the Dark Order jobbers was hilarious.
> 
> Is it solely because he took a shot at Vince?


Shot at Vince aside it was just kind of weird. Like I could see a cult leader or Brodie Lee abusing his underlings, but would expect it to be more physical than a verbal lashing. Then the suit was kind of weird, especially considering his ring attire still kind of has that backwoods Luke Harper feel. Idk it just didn't feel like an intimidating vignette for a guy who's supposed to be intimidating. It's like is it supposed to be comedic or nah?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

decent show, nothing to shout about


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Sammy has quickly turned into one of the most entertaining guys in AEW.
> 
> Didn’t think I’d be saying that when they first started.


Lmao I missed him making out with that cartoon


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Didn't they advertise a backlot brawl with the Young Bucks? Or was that for next week?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I liked the hardy stuff but this is coming from someone that loved lucha underground, what I will say for aew though is that they kinda have to be careful and be solid with what direction they want to go in with their product, you cant really be doing a more serious sports style wrestling show with a ranking system and then have these surreal things like teleportation in your show because it's going to hurt them in gaining an audience that want something specific from a wrestling product.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Teleportation garbage is no different than dick flips and wrestling invisible opponents. Matt Hardy has magic powers now - why doesn't he just teleport out of pins eventually? So friggin stupid. Braindead decision making by Tony Khan.

Undertaker and Kane could get a pass because they did it for 20 years. Matt Hardy and his shit ideas booked himself super powers for the first time as a 45 yr old very known entity in 2020. 

Fuck him. And fuck any decision makers who allowed that to be on television.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Teleportation garbage is no different than dick flips and wrestling invisible opponents. Matt Hardy has magic powers now - why doesn't he just teleport out of pins eventually? So friggin stupid. Braindead decision making by Tony Khan.
> 
> Undertaker and Kane could get a pass because they did it for 20 years. Matt Hardy and his shit ideas booked himself super powers for the first time as a 45 yr old very known entity in 2020.
> 
> Fuck him. And fuck any decision makers who allowed that to be on television.


I’m with you on this. It really, really fucking bothered me. It totally buries anyone and everyone who tries to make the show sports-based.

I tuned out in 2001, because I wasn’t about to watch “sports entertainment”. I can just as easily do it again.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

people are down on lee because hes not a star,Its just not going to happen. And im for one that tried to see something in talent that has come to AEW that never ended up having it. So i get it to assume but facts are facts a year from now you will see this guy aint going to do shit.

No disrespect he seems solid enough and that is fine. But AEW needs to slow down on bringing in so many guys that are just fine. Thankfully they have a handful of really good talent on the rise to having it.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That teleportation thing from Matt Hardy last night was a little too much guys. And AEW is supposed to have more of a sports feel. Can't feel like a sports thing if you have someone who can teleport to the ring. I was wondering what was up with the whole point of that Brodie Lee eating steak segment and then it hit me that he was spoofing Vince McMahon. Nice job. Last night's show wasn't that good as other weeks though. Best match of the night was Omega/Sammy Guevara


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

chronoxiong said:


> That teleportation thing from Matt Hardy last night was a little too much guys. And AEW is supposed to have more of a sports feel. Can't feel like a sports thing if you have someone who can teleport to the ring. I was wondering what was up with the whole point of that Brodie Lee eating steak segment and then it hit me that he was spoofing Vince McMahon. Nice job. Last night's show wasn't that good as other weeks though. Best match of the night was Omega/Sammy Guevara


Kenny stays carrying the matches portion of the shows.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Nobody was making the comparison before Cody said it. It was always Jeff Hardy comparisons. And he has a long way to go before those comparisons mean anything because he's not even close to either of them. Plus he's a cunt


I heard the Sting comparison from Conrad on the Grilling JR podcast like two weeks ago, so you are innacurate.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> I heard the Sting comparison from Conrad on the Grilling JR podcast like two weeks ago, so you are innacurate.


The only similarity is that they have face paint. That is 100% the only way Darby has anything in common with Sting.

Also I might be wrong in saying "nobody" but that is semantics, barely anyone thinks or believes they are comparable and those that do are dumb or have no idea about who Sting was.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Are billy and austin gunn going to wrestle again?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> The only similarity is that they have face paint. That is 100% the only way Darby has anything in common with Sting.
> 
> Also I might be wrong in saying "nobody" but that is semantics, barely anyone thinks or believes they are comparable and those that do are dumb or have no idea about who Sting was.


They both wear face paint.
They both have platinum blonde hair.
They both appeal to a younger hip demographic. 

The comparison has been made by more than one person for a reason. If you disagree with them being similar in any way that's fine, I'm just stating the objective facts here. Go phone up Conrad and bitch at him on his podcast about how he doesn't know anything about Sting for all I care. While you're there tell GOAT Jim Ross to go fuck himself for agreeing with Conrad.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> They both wear face paint.
> They both have platinum blonde hair.
> They both appeal to a younger hip demographic.
> 
> The comparison has been made by more than one person for a reason. If you disagree with them being similar in any way that's fine, I'm just stating the objective facts here. Go phone up Conrad and bitch at him on his podcast about how he doesn't know anything about Sting for all I care. While you're there tell GOAT Jim Ross to go fuck himself for agreeing with Conrad.


So did Goldust. 2005 emo isn't hip anymore. You can't say you're using objective facts and use an opinion like that just because some dads painted their kids faces.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> So did Goldust. 2005 emo isn't hip anymore. You can't say you're using objective facts and use an opinion like that just because some dads painted their kids faces.


The objective fact in question is that many people compared Darby to Sting, not just Cody. Either you don't know what an objective fact is, you don't believe me, or you're being willfully dense about this. Once again you're arguing what you think is and isn't cool, subjectively. I don't give a fuck what your subjective opinion is, dude.


----------



## Ericmoose (Mar 27, 2020)

Now I like Brodie Lee and feel he was a great pick for the exhalted one, although c'mon you can't tell me having Ted Dibiase Jr on AEW feuding with Cody and the Elite wouldn't be interesting and yes I know Dibiase and the Dark Order aren't nealy as built up as the Elite although it's Ted Dibiase Jr and Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> The objective fact in question is that many people compared Darby to Sting, not just Cody. Either you don't know what an objective fact is, you don't believe me, or you're being willfully dense about this. Once again you're arguing what you think is and isn't cool, subjectively. I don't give a fuck what your subjective opinion is, dude.


"They both appeal to a younger hip demographic"
"I'm just stating the objective facts here"
"The objective fact in question is that many people compared Darby to Sting"

I'm an English teacher, genius. Do you need me to teach you about plurals? You're attempting to use more than one "fact" as your argument. Other people's opinions are not objective facts. I understand that others have claimed they're similar and I was wrong about that. On here the resounding comparison was to Jeff Hardy and they are far more similar than Darby is to Sting. Unfortunately for you, Conrad's opinion is not a fact either.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> "They both appeal to a younger hip demographic"
> "I'm just stating the objective facts here"
> "The objective fact in question is that many people compared Darby to Sting"
> 
> I'm an English teacher, genius. Do you need me to teach you about plurals? You're attempting to use more than one "fact" as your argument. Other people's opinions are not objective facts. I understand that others have claimed they're similar and I was wrong about that. On here the resounding comparison was to Jeff Hardy and they are far more similar than Darby is to Sting. Unfortunately for you, Conrad's opinion is not a fact either.


I was never saying that Conrad's opinion was a subjective fact, English teacher. I was saying it's fact that the opinion is out there and exists beyond Cody, which you've now finally conceded. You'd think an English teacher educating the next generation would have better reading comprehension. We're done here.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> I was never saying that Conrad's opinion was a subjective fact, English teacher. I was saying it's fact that the opinion is out there and exists beyond Cody, which you've now finally conceded. You'd think an English teacher educating the next generation would have better reading comprehension. We're done here.


You literally listed 3 things and then said you were only stating objective facts. My comprehension is fine, it's the fact that you're all over the place with your argument that caused the confusion.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ericmoose said:


> Now I like Brodie Lee and feel he was a great pick for the exhalted one, although c'mon you can't tell me having Ted Dibiase Jr on AEW feuding with Cody and the Elite wouldn't be interesting and yes I know Dibiase and the Dark Order aren't nealy as built up as the Elite although it's Ted Dibiase Jr and Cody Rhodes.


Is Ted Jr. even still wrestling? I thought he was a preacher now or something. Also, isn't he terrible?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

when will you people learn AEW is buffet style? They‘ve only said it 100 times

don’t like something? Skip it. It isn’t for you

in 15min there’ll be something you do like

fuuucking hell - let‘s not act as if everybody and their mother will suddenly have magical powers


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> when will you people learn AEW is buffet style? They‘ve only said it 100 times
> 
> don’t like something? Skip it. It isn’t for you
> 
> ...


Doesn't work that way - one character with super powers poisons the whole friggin roster. Is Mox going to sell for Hardy's super powers? 

The buffet analogy is a flawed one because at a buffet I don't have to eat the shit I don't like in order to eat the stuff I do want. 

(I don't actually eat at buffets - they're gross as hell)

Wait 15 minutes - how about I just don't watch at all. They have to pick a lane. You can't be everything to everybody. They choose to have wrestlers with super powers - fine. I choose not to watch anymore. Life is full of choices and we both made ours.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Doesn't work that way - one character with super powers poisons the whole friggin roster. Is Mox going to sell for Hardy's super powers?
> 
> The buffet analogy is a flawed one because at a buffet I don't have to eat the shit I don't like in order to eat the stuff I do want.
> 
> ...


yet, here we are months later, with them being succesfull following their own style

so, i guess...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yet, here we are months later, with them being succesfull following their own style
> 
> so, i guess...


Next time AEW airs Matt Hardy with Super Powers I will be done as a fan and done here as there would be no point to be here any further other than to talk AEW. So Mods here can ban me in that next instance, but I'll be done anyways. 

As for you, you're nothing more than a Tony Khan chode suckling, AEW can-do-no-wrong sycophant and your opinion is thus valued accordingly.


----------



## Ericmoose (Mar 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Is Ted Jr. even still wrestling? I thought he was a preacher now or something. Also, isn't he terrible?


He's Ted Dibiase Jr.



It's Dibiase vs Rhodes. You can't tell me people wouldn't watch that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Next time AEW airs Matt Hardy with Super Powers I will be done as a fan and done here as there would be no point to be here any further other than to talk AEW. So Mods here can ban me in that next instance, but I'll be done anyways.
> 
> As for you, you're nothing more than a Tony Khan chode suckling, AEW can-do-no-wrong sycophant and your opinion is thus valued accordingly.


lol - u mad brah?


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh my God are you trying to tell me that Matt used literally the same superpowers he used years ago during the Expedition of Gold, when he teleported from country to country? When it was so horrid and hockey that he was the hottest thing in wrestling at that time? Noooooo this can't be happening!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AEW just set fire to any credibility they’ve ever had. One of the worst main segments I have ever seen.

Bad enough they’re immediately pushing all the failed WWE talent like Moxley and Hardy but pushing these trash TNA gimmicks is next level retarded. 

Poor Jericho. End wrestling. End it all.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> when will you people learn AEW is buffet style? They‘ve only said it 100 times
> 
> don’t like something? Skip it. It isn’t for you
> 
> ...


That sounds exactly like WWE though. Just saying


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> AEW just set fire to any credibility they’ve ever had. One of the worst main segments I have ever seen.
> 
> Bad enough they’re immediately pushing all the failed WWE talent like Moxley and Hardy but pushing these trash TNA gimmicks is next level retarded.
> 
> Poor Jericho. End wrestling. End it all.


Lol I love trolling post like this. Matt Hardy is former 11 time Tag Team Champion, ECW Champion, US Champion, Europen Champion, Cruiserweight Champion. That doesn't even count World Title reigns in TNA. Where he pinned the guy who's main eventing this Wrestlemania vs Lesnar. Who just month ago on WWE tv did big ratings segments and considered a legend among all the wrestlers lol. 


Not to mention they did Broken stuff on WWE for 4 or 5 months too. So let's quit with saying they doing trash TNA gimmicks. When WWE did it for a while too.


I love how that is career failure lol. Moxley comment is even more ridiculous lol. If Moxley failure in WWE then so is Owens, AJ, Bray Wyatt and just about everyone. Not named Reigns, Lesnar, Orton, Bryan and I guess Rollins. Thanks for trying to troll tho lol. Just try harder next time. Thanks!


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Wrestling as a real fake sport has been dead for like 30 years ago now. Time to let it go guys.

Matt Hardy is fun addition to the roster.


----------



## Zbagint (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm not here to denigrate what anyone else likes, but as someone who has heard Matt Hardy get hyped for years and not seen him before, I was really disappointed. That character seemed like someone that would be facing Orange Cassidy in a comedy opener and not something from a main eventer or anyone that should be taken seriously. His promo was just spouting random nonsense and he couldn't even keep his accent consistent. I really don't see what purposed it served. It wasn't played up as comedic and he didn't say anything that made a valid point. The only value in what he said is that he has a catchphrase that the crowd could invest in. 

The teleporting was honestly the worst thing I've seen AEW do. I don't actually mind the teleporting itself and like that they've been experimenting with more Lucha Underground style elements, but having Jericho in the shot with his moving hair was a horrible decision. That looked like an edit from a 10 year old on Windows Movie Maker and not an effect from a multi million dollar company. I believe AEW wasn't live so did no one review this and think "Hey, that looks really bad?"


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Holy shit, I heard about this show on the Cornette Experience. Did Matt Hardy really teleport and control pyro with magic?

Hahahaha! Oh, fuck!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, I heard about this show on the Cornette Experience. Did Matt Hardy really teleport and control pyro with magic?
> 
> Hahahaha! Oh, fuck!


Bro, it was awful. I want his teeth kicked in. Jericho is claiming it was his idea, but I refuse to believe that. REFUSE.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jericho literally asked him how he done that. Sold it fully, @The Wood .

Matt Hardy’s response? Full deadpan serious with a dramatic pause, “....mmmmmaaaaaagggggic!”


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

nvm, don't feed the troll.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

bdon said:


> Jericho literally asked him how he done that. Sold it fully, @The Wood .
> 
> Matt Hardy’s response? Full deadpan serious with a dramatic pause, “....mmmmmaaaaaagggggic!”


Almost makes it sound like Vince sent Jericho and Hardy to AEW to bury it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244057480814104579


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hmmm.

If they explain it as a simple hologram from Vanguard 1, then I may be able to get over it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Lmao.. "Mentally intercoursed"


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

too bad the production for it was trash but thank god they're giving a plausible reason to salvage it


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

> On the latest _Wrestling Observer Radio_, the angle between Jericho and Hardy was taped on Tuesday and Jericho reportedly "hated it." They couldn't redo the segment live, and wanted to tape it on Wednesday—before the show—but because the venue is outdoors it would have been obviously daytime at certain parts of the segment and nighttime in others.
> 
> ​
> What they ended up doing was everything on Wednesday was live except for Kip Sabian vs. Darby Allin. During that match, AEW filmed the segment between Jericho and Hardy, rushed it through the editing process, and had about 15 minutes to spare before it aired on TV. Dave Meltzer noted they liked how the second angle was shot compared to the first.


They had to rush it as well. I wonder what silliness Jericho rejected.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> AEW just set fire to any credibility they’ve ever had. One of the worst main segments I have ever seen.
> 
> Bad enough they’re immediately pushing all the failed WWE talent like Moxley and Hardy but pushing these trash TNA gimmicks is next level retarded.
> 
> Poor Jericho. End wrestling. End it all.


I've seen a hundred segments in WWE worse in the last calendar year alone.

Nothing like Roman cocking his wrist, Seth cosplaying as CM Punk (and badly), and promos which always end in "RIGHT NOW" are so great.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I've seen a hundred segments in WWE worse in the last calendar year alone.
> 
> Nothing like Roman cocking his wrist, Seth cosplaying as CM Punk (and badly), and promos which always end in "RIGHT NOW" are so great.


Same, I've seen so many bad promos/segments since I've been watching in the 80's that this one bad segment of Matt teleporting isn't that big of a deal. I've already come to the realization that we aren't getting any sports like presentation from AEW or any promotion, take a look at the rankings. Plus with this time where things are limited with these wrestling shows, I just don't care as there are more important things in life to worry about.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Swan-San said:


> too bad the production for it was trash but thank god they're giving a plausible reason to salvage it


Apparently they had to redo the angle during the Allin vs Sabian match (which wasn't live), so that explain why the production wasn't good.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Bro, it was awful. I want his teeth kicked in. Jericho is claiming it was his idea, but I refuse to believe that. REFUSE.


Sounds like Jericho taking up for a buddy, because he knows he's got internet goodwill. He shouldn't count on that lasting forever. He's only got so many of those bad ideas he wears until he's suddenly got a suit of bad ideas.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Just watched the AEW Hardy/Jericho segment and had some views from a more "old school" fan. Before anyone starts the "B-But WWE did it also!" I can openly say I haven't watched their product since 2006 (King Booker turned me off. Another dumb cartoonish gimmick)

1. The actual teleporting looks so fake that even if they were going for Matt having these powers it's not believable. Matt Hardy having magic powers is ridiculous but that's already pointed out in this thread. Jericho's head moves at a speed that isn't humanly possible due to the editing of this camera trick so not only does Hardy have magical powers but Jericho has superhuman speed for being able to follow Hardy.

2. Both of these guys are old and look old. Hardy has an almost fully grey beard. Jericho very much looks like a middle aged man trying to imitate a 1980's rock star (Admittedly funny and part of his gimmick but not a good look for a casual viewer). Jericho turns 50 this year and Hardy turns 46 this year. It's not a good look to have both these guys in the same ring at the same time because it makes AEW look like a haven for the old ex WWE wrestlers that WWE don't want anymore. For comparison sake the hated era of WCW in 1999 - 2000 had Hogan and Flair on top. Flair was 50 at the time and Hogan was 46 that is where we're headed with AEW.

3. Both guys openly talk about how old they are and how long they've known one another which again makes both men look and sound old. Was it explained why Jericho is even trying to recruit Matt? Admittedly I left AEW a little while ago but Hardy doesn't really fit Jericho's type of wrestler or someone he'd want to be associated with anyway. Matt doing this character irritated me back when he was doing it in TNA and I hate it still. It's way over the top and any casual fan or random person changing the channel would look at this and say "This is shit" and turn the channel.

4. Matt Hardy can see historical figures sitting ringside and believes he is 3000 years old (Or something). Is this actually true or is he suffering some kind of MAJOR mental health issue? The Elite are now aligned with Matt Hardy. Why? He also doesn't fit their characters or seem like a guy The Elite guys would want to hang out with. Maybe this has been explained elsewhere but from watching this angle it makes no sense. If they're going to persist with this gimmick Matt should be a massive lone wolf that nobody wants to be around because he's odd. No normal person like an Omega or Rhodes would want to be associated with Hardy because he's a weird unstable person.

5. Angle in general is unentertaining and doesn't want to make me tune in and see the two fight. I was in favour of Matt being signed because he is a veteran and would work well with an MJF or other young heel but he's paired with Jericho in this battle of middle aged men. Who really wants to see Jericho Vs Hardy in 2020? Even in both guys primes it would've been a PPV midcard match at best and it's a waste of the sole A-List wrestling star AEW has.



Britz94xD said:


> Wrestling as a real fake sport has been dead for like 30 years ago now. Time to let it go guys.
> 
> Matt Hardy is fun addition to the roster.


I know that the latest James Bond movie isn't real and that it never has been a documentary piece but if Bond suddenly gained magical powers and did shit that made no sense it'd be shit on also. As a matter of fact Moonraker (One of the most cartoonish and unrealistic Bond films) is regularly considered one of the worst in the series by hardcore fans because of how you have to suspend your disbelief throughout the film and how phoney and fake it is.

If you want your fun "Wrestling is fake and all about the laughs" you have pretty much the entire independent wrestling scene for that where you can see women battling men, wrestlers fighting invisible men, "social distancing matches" and guys who don't look like wrestlers pulling off superhuman feats. Lets give TV wrestling some class and make it cool again as opposed to trying to pop the hardcore internet fans.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> They both wear face paint.
> They both have platinum blonde hair.
> They both appeal to a younger hip demographic.


Bit of a stretch don't you think. 

Surfer Sting related to the times in the late 80s/early 90s and really played in to the whole Californian/Australian beach culture. 

Crow Sting related to the whole mid 90s dark/grungy undertones showcasing hit films as The Crow/Blade and his feud with the NWO played in to the gang culture that was sweeping across America at the time. 

Darby Allin looks like a 2006 Gérard Way from My Chemical Romance. His gimmick is based on the 99-03 skateboarding culture and his demeanour is that of a late 90s emo kid. 

There really is no comparison to be made apart from face paint. One fitted with the trends at the time, the other has a gimmick which is outdated by 15-20 years. Darby Allin does not appeal to a young hip demographic, far from it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Great analysis, Chip. 

Matt Hardy _did_ look really old in the clips. The guy belongs in a trainer/agent role, or maybe as a tag team guy. If you wanted to do something with QT Marshall, Hardy & Marshall teaming would be fine. Marshall sells and Hardy cleans up. Or vice versa -- that could work too actually. Dustin should be doing more important stuff. 

Or bring him in as the heel lackey to carry Jericho's bags. It's fine for characters to evolve. Pat Patterson and Gerry Brisco were both giant stars in their time, but shone and were glorious as the stooges. Matt Hardy being a heel lackey that gets paid out the ass to follow Jericho around could have been...something. 

The guy is not a main event babyface. He wasn't in 2005, which was his best chance, and he's not fifteen years later and more broken down.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

the_flock said:


> Bit of a stretch don't you think.
> 
> Surfer Sting related to the times in the late 80s/early 90s and really played in to the whole Californian/Australian beach culture.
> 
> ...


Nah, not a stretch or I wouldn't have said it.

I would argue that not conforming to the obvious trend of the moment is the most Sting thing Darby could do.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Nah, not a stretch or *I wouldn't have said it.*
> 
> I would argue that not conforming to the obvious trend of the moment is the most Sting thing Darby could do.


Not exactly a good barometer for something being a stretch or not. Their similarities are minimal


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Nah, not a stretch or I wouldn't have said it.
> 
> I would argue that not conforming to the obvious trend of the moment is the most Sting thing Darby could do.


You've done a u-turn. 

You said he appeals to the hip demographic, now you're saying he's the opposite,which is a Sting thing to do. Which is very wrong. Sting always kept up with the current trends. Even in TNA as Joker Sting.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

the_flock said:


> You've done a u-turn.
> 
> You said he appeals to the hip demographic, now you're saying he's the opposite,which is a Sting thing to do. Which is very wrong. Sting always kept up with the current trends. Even in TNA as Joker Sting.


That's not a u turn at all. I'm saying the hip demographic of today is "be whoever you want to be, that's cool." Darby does him, and to me and I suspect a lot of people that's much cooler than trend chasing. There is no Crow right now. At least if there is I'm not aware of what it is. 

I mean if anything Sting riding trends like that was kind of lame. Did anyone think Sting copying Ledger was great and not eye rolling? Really?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The current trend isn't be who you want to be and that is cool. There are always fashion trends, whether they're based on popular TV shows, music or movies.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Darby Allin isn't cool in the real world. He's barely even cool in the wrestling world


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, Darby Allin is not cool.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

the_flock said:


> The current trend isn't be who you want to be and that is cool. There are always fashion trends, whether they're based on popular TV shows, music or movies.


So what's the current trend that a face painter gimmicks himself after? It ain't Joker. That movies zeitgeist has come and gone, and dressing up as Phoenix's character who is by definition a big loser ain't gonna make a guy look cool.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't know if someone should be painting their face if they want to be cool.


----------

